# Choked again



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

Before I start I know I've asked a similar question about my iberital mc2 the thing is I finally dialled it in yesterday a was happy made a couple of decent shots then this morning again a little out but fine for a latte again this afternoon and then this evening completely gone not just a fine tune completely choked took me a while to dial back in the only good thing is I'm now recogniseing the difference in grinds. I understand that all grinders need tweaking but to jump to choke mode is that normal.

And I do appreciate all the help thanks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm guessing here but I assume when you pop the lid of you see a largish plastic gear and a worm to drive it round via the knob on the side. I have something similar but with flat burrs and a metal gear. Bought used. The worm was pressed hard against the wheel - best adjust it for next to no play. Also with the worm disengaged the gear which also carries one of the burrs could be lifted up and down pretty noticeably. I came across a crew review mentioning that a number of grinders are like this and the fix is to wrap one or two turns of plumbers ptfe tape around the thread that does the adjustment. Might be worth you having a look at that and maybe trying it if you can. I definitely can as it's all metal. If it's a plastic gear I wouldn't make the fit too tight just improve it if needed.

It's not a good idea to have the worm pressing hard on the wheel because if there is any play the burrs will run off centre and tilted so I'd press the gear down firmly and adjust for no play and no side ways pressure as well. It's a very fine adjustment anyway so very slight play is unlikely to make any significant difference.

I also have a beat up super jolly class grinder to see if as people say bigger is much better. No time to even clean it at the moment but there is scarcely any play in the adjustment thread. It's a very precise fit. Sage grinders aren't too bad in this respect but not as good as that. Impressive in fact given that Sage is plastic on plastic.

John

-


----------

